
How Having a Baby Made Me a Better Entrepreneur - gk1
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/being-a-founder-and-a-father
======
bemmu
Now I have about 3 hours less time each day. The time had to come from
somewhere, mostly meaning less time with video games and Reddit. Turns out
playing with your own baby is a lot of fun, so it's not an unpleasant trade.

Before I could afford to be more wasteful with time, now I'm one of those
people planning their lives into weekly calendars, just to make sure I make
the time to progress in life goals too.

